# Chrome: El navegador de Google



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 2, 2008)

He estado probando el nuevo navegador Chrome, que salio al público el día de hoy y realmente me dejo impresionado. Se los recomiendo.

En este enlace pueden ver las principales características de este navegador:

http://tools.google.com/chrome/intl/es/features.html?hl=es

Pueden descargar el instalador directamente desde este enlace:

http://tools.google.com/chrome/eula.html?hl=es


La historia detrás de Google Chrome

YouTube - La historia detrÃ¡s de Google Chrome

Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 2, 2008)

interesante... lo ando descargando para ver que tal esta....


----------



## Ardogan (Sep 2, 2008)

Está muy interesante (y llevadera) la historieta, que habla de la estructura de software del browser y que innovaciones trae:

http://www.google.com/googlebooks/chrome/#


----------



## snowboard (Sep 2, 2008)

Vamos a probar, muchas gracias


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Sep 2, 2008)

si yo lo vi en el diario esta mañana pero no andaba el link, vamos a ver que pasas.

Downlad...ing.jijiji


----------



## mabauti (Sep 2, 2008)

lo probe y me gusto algo, pero lo desinstale; si llega a tener los add-ons de firefox , sin duda sera mi browser de diario.


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 2, 2008)

ps de entrada a mi se me congela en youtube...


----------



## santiago (Sep 2, 2008)

esta bueno, a mi no me anduvo el youtube borre las cockies y chau

saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Sep 3, 2008)

bue esta muy bueno, lo unico que la instalacion me rompió el Flash Player. Lo reinstale y todo ok.

LI-ion este tiene corrector de ortografia, vas a renegar menos conmigo 


Me parece ami o todo anda mas rápido incluyendo las descargas
Le veo los días contados al firefox


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 3, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> LI-ion este tiene corrector de ortografia, vas a renegar menos conmigo




Casualmente pensé en ti cuando vi esa característica.   

En mi caso no me ha dado problemas con ninguna pagina, y esperemos que no los tenga porque me esta gustando mucho. 

Ya usaron la opción"crear acceso directo a aplicaciones"

YouTube - Aplicaciones web

De primera y a pagina completa.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Sep 3, 2008)

me parece que tiene algunas diferencias con las cookies, y definitivamente se puede abrir el hotmail, desde el historial (no pide de nuevo las claves),
no me marca los mensajes nuevos en tus mensajes. bue seguimos probando.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Sep 4, 2008)

Me gusta muchoooo esta interface, hace un dia que la tengo y ya me acostumbre.

Otra cosa cuestionable, es la forma de bajar, no te muestra porcentajes en la barra, Una vez bajado no te avisa.

Lo bueno que podes pausar. y continuar la descargas.

Realmente anda mas rápido, en todo, abría que ver los fallos de seguridad. Saludos


----------



## mnicolau (Sep 4, 2008)

Muy bueno realmente, estuve usando firefox desde bastante tiempo ya y me agradó mucho el chrome, apesar de algunos bugs q estuve notando (obviamente está en fase beta todavía).
Una interfaz clara y sencilla como están acostumbrados la gente de google y gran diferencia en los recursos q utiliza con respecto al mozilla, mucho más liviano el chrome.  Le faltaría incorporar add-ons y estaría completo.

Saludos


----------



## redservimax (Sep 4, 2008)

Hola,no me gusta para nada esta interface,encuentro que me falta de todo,las pestañas arriba me molestan.Por lo demás no lo prové bien ,de todos modos ya lo desinstalé.Me quedo con el mozilla.
SAaludos


----------



## Ardogan (Sep 4, 2008)

Pufff, después de un par de horas peleando con mi firewall, y de errores varios no logré que funcione (curiosamente al principio anduvo, pero después no pude abrir ni una sola página).
Me parece que la versión beta no es para mí. Voy a tener que esperar


----------



## Elvic (Sep 5, 2008)

un enlace muy particular sobre tres navegadores

http://www.microsiervos.com/archivo/internet/chrome-comparado-firefox-explorer.html

y una comparación de chrome,esta interesante


----------



## Ardogan (Sep 6, 2008)

Al fin!, horas peleando con el firewall pero lo logré, puedo usar el chrome.

Si alguno está usando el Comodo Personal Firewall por ahí tienen el mismo problema. Lo que hice es ir a Summary, cuadro Proactive Defense -> xxxxx files waiting for your review. Entrar ahí y mandar todas los archivos relacionados al Chrome a la zona segura.
Después vayan a Firewall (al lado de Summary) -> Define a new trusted application -> select->running proccesses seleccionar chrome.exe. 
Luego en Defense+  -> Advanced -> Computer Security Policy verifiquen que la política esté fijada en custom.

Y creo que eso es todo, ahí va entonces mi primer post desde el chrome.

Saludos


----------



## fujinon (Sep 7, 2008)

Como seleccionar las paginas que quiero eliminar del historial?


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 7, 2008)

Si mientras veo un video hago un scroll con el mouse o lo pauso y atraso se pudre todo, hay que esperar un rato sin tocar nada para que vuelva a la normalidad.
A otro le pasa lo mismo?


----------



## Ardogan (Sep 7, 2008)

Sí, a mí también. 
Cuando se me queda parapléjico le doy click con el botón derecho en la barra de tareas de windows y de repente se desacalambra.


----------



## mnicolau (Sep 7, 2008)

Gente, es una beta, no esperen q funcione perfecto, de a poco lo van a ir puliendo y estén tranquilos q salió para quedarse y pelear el mercado... viniendo de google, alguien tiene duda q lo van a lograr?

PD: por ahora sigo con el mozilla, ya veremos cuando salga la versión final...

Saludos


----------



## electrodan (Sep 7, 2008)

Sierro todas las pestañas sin querer, en IE no me pasa esto porque para serrarlas primero tengo que abrir la pestaña.
Por otro lado el foro se ve mejor con IE (o sera que estoy acostumbrado?).
Además el Chrome no trae la barra google.


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 22, 2008)

Discovery Channel acaba de sacar una nueva serie de documentales que hablan sobre la internet, les dejo este link donde esta el video del primer capitulo para los que lo quieran ver


http://www.mundoselectronicos.com/b...e-la-internet-1-la-guerra-de-los-navegadores/


----------



## juan_g (Oct 6, 2008)

A mi me parece espectacular el Google Chrome... Si esta es la versión beta, ni imagino lo que va a ser la versión final...
A mi parecer, es mejor que el IE y el Mozilla que son los navegadores que probé...
lo que me gusta es que no tenga 100 iconos de los cuales se usan solo 2 o 3 frecuentemente... es muy compacto y eso lo hace más confortable para mí...
además... me gusta que estén las pestañas arriba de todo. es más cómodo. (Y otra utilidad espectacular es el corrector... jeje... cada tanto me salva de una falta)
Lo único que tengo que reprochar es que no tiene la opción para desplegar la lista de los más visitados en donde se escribe la página... pero nada más.. . es un espectacular navegador.
Como siempre, los de Google la hicieron muy bien!


----------



## conor (Oct 8, 2008)

Funciona genial para ser una beta y más que lo van a mejorar, lo que no me mola nada es la falta de privacidad que hay cada vez más con estos navegadores y sobretodo con todo lo que tiene que ver con Google. Eso de que te salgan "anuncios con los temas que más te interesan" y te guarde las páginas más visitadas para recomendarte otras similares... no sé yo(debería ser una elección)

Lo único que hecho en falta es un "Deshacer cierre de pestaña"


----------



## electrodan (Oct 21, 2008)

Si les preocupa la privacidad, usen Linux.


----------



## cronos (Oct 22, 2008)

pues si tiene varias fallas, principalmente en los plugins de video y animaciones,pero lo uso desde que salio y realmente me ha gustado, por sus opciones de marcadores, corrector de ortografía y el gestor de descargas, ademas de que hay mas visibilidad al no tener (por ahora) la barra de google y el margen azul hasta abajo como los demás buscadores.

saludos.


----------



## cronos (Oct 22, 2008)

disculpen la ortografia pero son las 4:00 am......


----------



## conor (Oct 23, 2008)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Si les preocupa la privacidad, usen Linux.



Que tiene que ver la privacidad con usar Linux, si miras por ejemplo Gmail desde cualquier distribución de Linux también te aparecen anuncios referentes a los correos de tu bandeja de entrada, el sistema AdSense de Google funciona en cualquier SO... no sólo es spyware lo que te espía.


----------



## electrodan (Oct 25, 2008)

conor dijo:
			
		

> electrodan dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Windows no es privado. Microsoft te espía. Ahora que google te espíe es otra cosa.


----------



## mabauti (Oct 25, 2008)

alguien sabe para cuando esta planeado que salga la version definitiva?


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 11, 2008)

Ya pueden descargar la versión definitiva 1.0 del navegador. Simplemente vayan a "acerca de Google Chrome" en el menú y "Actualizar".

Saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 12, 2008)

Entre otras cosas, esta nueva versión deja de ser "beta" y según dicen lo mas destacado de esta versión es:

1. Mayor estabilidad y mejor rendimiento de algunos plugins que solían fallar, como aquellos para visualizar vídeos
2. Más rapidez, asegurándose que el motor de JavaScript 'V8' es 1.4 veces más rápido que en la versión '0.x'
3. Mejora del gestor de marcadores (bookmarks)
4. Mejoras en funcionalidades de seguridad

Les dejo el enlace al anuncio oficial:

http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2008/12/google-chrome-beta.html

Saludos.


----------

